# Do you question yourself, and your methods?



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

I work in a professional office. I work with really, really smart people. Occasionally I mention my avid love of gardening, or how I happened to bake some bread, made some jam or canned something over the weekend. With a few of my co-workers with whom I thought I was close (notice past tense), I have mentioned some of the "headlines which are not headlines". I mention the number of people in this country on foodstamps (1 of 7). I mention the real unemployment rate (at least 15%, but probably closer to 22%). I mention the fact that the unemployment figures have been revised for the worse every month for something like the last 30 months (a statistical impossibility without manipulation). I mention the increase in commodity prices over the last few months. I mention that if we did not give $700 BILLION dollares to prevent private businesses from failing (TARP), we could have extended unemployment benefits to every on UE for the next 30 years. ETC.

Anyway, one of the guys I thought I was close with brought it up today on the way back from lunch and everyone had a great laugh at my expense when I mentioned that I read this site (not by name) and a financial blog that has "doomer" undertones. It was the first time since I have started prepping, about 3 years ago, that I have truly questioned why I do this and why my thoughts are so negative towards where we are going as a country. I know I have not really been a large part of this community, with my few posts, but could some of you share if you have ever hit a wall of doubt and how, or why, you were resolute in your decision making towards prepping, and especially TEOTWAWKI (and I fell fine...).


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Just think, they'll be the first to die.


I know I'm right on prepping. It's stupid not to prep for something that WILL happen (financial crisis, health emergency, unexpected things). These people probably aren't saving for retirement either because "social security will be there"


Eff 'Em.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Murph, I have kind of been where you are. While it had nothing to do with prepping it had everything to do with survival. 

You see, I was a single mom with three boys and not a single solitary soul to turn to who didn't judge me because of "where I was". If I had been a better wife this wouldn't have happened to me (the church crowd), I needed to move to the projects so I could afford to not work 2 and 3 jobs so my kids wouldn't be so angry (the school principal), my kids were all gonna wind up on drugs and in jail (my parents and the rest of society) and I deserved to be left so I didn't deserve any child support (my parents -- go figure -- and my physically and psychologically abusive alcoholic husband who got angry when I was diagnosed -- mistakenly THANK GOD -- with ovarian cancer).

So yes, I questioned myself constantly until I finally -- what can I say, I'm an optimist and a slow learner -- came to the realization that if I didn't stand up on my own two feet and do what needed to be done my children didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of making it.

For whatever reason I am the person that people think they can say ANYTHING to and it's okay. My darling husband (different from the first as night and day, thank goodness) I have now says he has never seen anything like it. The single most liberating experience of my life was when I finally decided that I didn't care what anyone else thought because they obviously didn't care what I thought. 

So ... take a long hard look in the mirror and decide if YOU like the person you see. Are you happy with where that person is going? Does that person have a good heart? If so, when the rest of the world judges you just smile and know in your heart of hearts that they are jealous. Jealous that you are smarter than they are, stronger than they are and will always be happier than they are because you are taking steps to care for yourself and those you love.

One other thing and I'll stop preaching ... there is a huge difference in being negative and being worried about where this country -- heck, even the world as a whole -- is headed. I am not gonna say that some people take preparing more seriously than I do because that is not true. But, in all honesty, what sounds like a perfectly prudent thing for me and mine sounds downright foolish to someone else. And vice versa. Find what works for you and then consider other people's views but stay true to yourself. No single person has all the answers and anyone who would have you believe they do is NOT the kind of person you want to be around.

Wow ... I just went back and read this and can honestly say I haven't had a thread touch me like yours in a long, long time. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> So ... take a long hard look in the mirror and decide if YOU like the person you see. Are you happy with where that person is going? Does that person have a good heart? If so, when the rest of the world judges you just smile and know in your heart of hearts that they are jealous. Jealous that you are smarter than they are, stronger than they are and will always be happier than they are because you are taking steps to care for yourself and those you love.


I have two small daughters and am more concerned about what the world will be like when thay grow up. How could I not want to be preapred for _anything_ that might befall us?

Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very confident in where we need to be as a family and the baby steps we need to take towards simpler living and self-suficiency.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Do I guestion myself, and my methods ... No ... 

I been called... odd, strange and right down crazy. (and that was just my mother. lol)

You need to do what you think is right, just as I do ... Some call it a gut feeling. I call it follwing my heart... But no matter what you call it ... something tells you inside to do what you are doing.

What others think about it ... (IMO) don't matter.

Follow your heart ... or gut


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been where you are and had a few family think I was nuts and then others who ask me what to do and/or how to do it.
But now with the problems in our own state with the bad ice and snow storms this winter and the horrible tragedy in Japan and the continuing problems there = some of them are now trying to start up conversations on gardening and other topics related to prepping personally I just point them to a good gardening forum and tell them to start reading and then go from there.
But from now on you just keep mum about what you like to do and what you are doing--cuz you don't want a bunch of "hand out- door knockers" after TSHTF.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Murph said:


> Anyway, one of the guys I thought I was close with brought it up today on the way back from lunch and everyone had a great laugh at my expense when I mentioned that I read this site (not by name) and a financial blog that has "doomer" undertones. It was the first time since I have started prepping, about 3 years ago, that I have truly questioned why I do this and why my thoughts are so negative towards where we are going as a country. I know I have not really been a large part of this community, with my few posts, but could some of you share if you have ever hit a wall of doubt and how, or why, you were resolute in your decision making towards prepping, and especially TEOTWAWKI (and I fell fine...).


You do not prep for the guys at work, you prep for yourself & your family. You are responsible for you & your family so you must do what you think is prudent based on the available facts. What they believe changes nothing. Just because they stick their heads in the sand doesn't make reality go away.

On the flip side, most people don't share our views so we must be careful what we say & who we say it to. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Don't cast your pearls before swine. Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still... lots of old wise sayings fit these types of interactions.

No one wants to be around, let alone copy the behavior of, someone who is negative. Being seen as negative is a really good way of getting blown off, laughed at, & ignored. Sometimes I just have to turn the news off for a few days so that I don't get overly focused on what's going on. The important things are my family & friends. One of the benefits of prepping is knowing whatever happens, we're going to be okay.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It weren't that long ago everbody put food back, was more self sufficient, lived a life a what we nowa days call a prepper. They had ta if they wanted ta survive an feed there family. People had ta be self sufficient.

This be one a the down falls of a modern society, people got so used ta convienince they fergot how ta be self sufficient an nowadays people what practice what I call the "old ways" er looked down upon as nut casses. Well the nut casses be the ones what don't learn the old ways cause one day either a natural er man made disaster a some sort will take away all there convininces an then what they gonna do? Ain't gonna be many folks what gonna look out fer em, there gonna be on their own.

So, keep preppin an learnin my friend, there ain't no shame in the old ways. Simply keep it ta yerself er a very an I mean very few select folks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

don't forget that the grasshopper laughed at & derided the ant as well...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BadgeBunny said:


> Murph, I have kind of been where you are. While it had nothing to do with prepping it had everything to do with survival.
> 
> You see, I was a single mom with three boys and not a single solitary soul to turn to who didn't judge me because of "where I was". If I had been a better wife this wouldn't have happened to me (the church crowd), I needed to move to the projects so I could afford to not work 2 and 3 jobs so my kids wouldn't be so angry (the school principal), my kids were all gonna wind up on drugs and in jail (my parents and the rest of society) and I deserved to be left so I didn't deserve any child support (my parents -- go figure -- and my physically and psychologically abusive alcoholic husband who got angry when I was diagnosed -- mistakenly THANK GOD -- with ovarian cancer).
> 
> ...


all I can say is: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

Murph, I'm new to this particular forum so I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I'm resolute in my plans(and preps) for the future and really don't care how I'm perceived by others, but I usually keep this information close to the vest. Any time I touch upon this topic with others in the most basic of ways, it's usually received with a lack of understanding. Like when I mentioned rising food prices to one of my neighbors two months ago. He just didn't get it although he'll be affected much more than I will, having 4 children under the age of 7 and one a newborn, as well as now living on less than half his salary since he was laid off over a year ago. He's gone from being a manager to a machinest and they struggle to make ends meet now. 

I left my job in 2009 and also worked with extremely intelligent people(chemists) and surprisingly some did get it, especially my former manager who used to talk about EMP. When he first mentioned it I had no idea what he was talking about and thought he was a bit touched. Until I read One Second After and then Lights Out and found there was a commission on these potential attacks. 

My feeling is that you can have a high level of intelligence and a lack of common sense. It's nice if you have both but that's not always the case. 

With such bad news every day and the economy in shambles we do what we have to do.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Murph said:


> I work in a professional office. * I work with really, really smart people.* Occasionally I mention my avid love of gardening, or how I happened to bake some bread, made some jam or canned something over the weekend. With a few of my co-workers with whom I thought I was close (notice past tense), I have mentioned some of the "headlines which are not headlines". I mention the number of people in this country on foodstamps (1 of 7). I mention the real unemployment rate (at least 15%, but probably closer to 22%). I mention the fact that the unemployment figures have been revised for the worse every month for something like the last 30 months (a statistical impossibility without manipulation). I mention the increase in commodity prices over the last few months. I mention that if we did not give $700 BILLION dollares to prevent private businesses from failing (TARP), we could have extended unemployment benefits to every on UE for the next 30 years. ETC.
> 
> Anyway, one of the guys I thought I was close with brought it up today on the way back from lunch and everyone had a great laugh at my expense when I mentioned that I read this site (not by name) and a financial blog that has "doomer" undertones. It was the first time since I have started prepping, about 3 years ago, that I have truly questioned why I do this and why my thoughts are so negative towards where we are going as a country. I know I have not really been a large part of this community, with my few posts, but could some of you share if you have ever hit a wall of doubt and how, or why, you were resolute in your decision making towards prepping, and especially TEOTWAWKI (and I fell fine...).


maybe the people you work with aren't are so smart, one good thing about whenTSHsTF, all those smart people will be gone in a few weeks and just us dumb people with food,water and other preps will be here. you have to buy car insurance and probably never use it, but some CEO is living high on your money, preps are just insurance, but you keep them.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> maybe the people you work with aren't are so smart, one good thing about whenTSHsTF, all those smart people will be gone in a few weeks and just us dumb people with food,water and other preps will be here. you have to buy car insurance and probably never use it, but some CEO is living high on your money, preps are just insurance, but you keep them.


You said most of what I was going to say. "smart" means that people fit into the current education system and mindset.
Just because someone gets frustrated in school knowning they are just filling time with crap, when they could be learning useful stuff they are labeled as "less intelegent"
Most of the corporate world is a bunch of parisites wearing "nice" clothes.:gaah:


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I have questioned myself in the past but never my methods. I feel I know what I'm doing, the how and the why. Every once in a while I question can I do more.....then I remind my self I'm doing all I can. Believe me, overwhelmed is side effect from doing a good job. We have to give ourselves some slack and take a day off to do mindless things we enjoy.

"Letting go is not to deny--but to accept" :2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

One of my favorite mottos is "Judge not least you be judged with the same judgement". If I find myself wanting to find fault with another I tell myself "Look in the mirror first". The people in my office think I'm a little strange because I am so frugal, they know I hang my wash out to dry year round, I garden and can what I harvest, I request all their shredded paper for my compost and garden, I bring my lunch everyday. But then again I am the oldest person in the courthouse so may be they just think I'm a dinosaur. As long as what you are doing is good for you and your family, keep on prepping, just maybe do it a little more quietly if what they say bothers you.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

“preps are just insurance, but you keep them.” – Exactly correct!

Nothing I am buying now for preps should go to waste; it will all be used sooner or later by myself or someone to follow me. What I am buying is insurance in case of scarcity, insurance against price inflation, insurance in case of need AND peace of mind. We all know and have seen increases due to decreased purchasing power of our fiat money system. What I spend $1.00 on today will cost $2.00 tomorrow!

I gave up worrying what other folks thought long ago. Heck, what most of them do or say does not affect my life one bit so why should I worry about what they think? If someone wants to laugh because I have 6 – 100’ rolls of clear 6mil and 6 – 100’ rolls of black 6mil plastic let them! If they tell me they bought a new 70” TV I am not jealous (well, maybe a little), I just think of all the other things I could have gotten for all that fiat paper that, to me, are more important than a big TV.

I work in a professional office also, corporate finance. Sure they chuckle about me preferring to play in the garden instead of going to the beach house or out to dinner (you pay folks to do that kind of menial work). Sure they smile when they come over and ask me what I think about the unfolding Japan disaster then state that our wonderful Govt says all is well so how could anything I am talking about happen. I’m left out of the lunch plans and after work get togethers because I bring lunch and go straight home after work. They all know this and also poke fun at me for going to bed at 9:00 and driving a Yaris too. If they want to spend twice as much on gas, insurance, repairs and all let them drive the $70,000.00 vehicle. Does not affect my life in the slightest. When I get home Friday night I do not leave the homestead until going to work Monday morning. No one can comprehend how that is possible!!! Yet again, whatever they think does not change my life or lifestyle at all. I do not (usually not anyway) return the favor and point out their quirks or lifestyle choices because to me, I do not care. Folks will do whatever they want regardless of what YOU think about it. Am I Callous? Uncaring? Self centered? No, I do not believe so. Just a realist who came to the conclusion long ago that if what they do or think does not impact me, why worry about it.

I don’t block them out and not associate with them, I’m a social kind of guy. We will chat about the economy and current events and they snicker and grin when I reply with how I see things. But… Regardless of what happens, good or bad, I know I am better prepared to deal with it. In the end that is what is important to me and I do not plan on changing to make them happy or have them accept me as their vision of ‘normal’.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I question if I am doing enough or doing it right. I've been dismissed by colleagues at work over prepping, but have been encouraged by my wife and kids attitudes towards it and also the encouragement from family up north.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Me too. :congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

*only*

The only thing I question is if I am doing ENOUGH to prepare. The need to do so never once has been doubted since I started this journey!!!

Hang in there, Murph!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I have long since departed from concerning myself of what other's think in regards to preparing for the worst. A pessimist has little hope. A realist see things are jacked and knows they can get worse.

I do however, concern myself with timing. I feel that if I am not careful, too much prepping can rob me of time I will never get back. Finding a balance is something that is always on my mind and I try my best to make the rights decisions.

I recall the folks that sold everythng they owned, spent all their money on bug-out bunkers/property and food stocks, and put their children's futures at risk only to see Y2k and thena full decade come and go.

I am not judging them, but I do see a lesson on timing from that case. 

I guess to answer the OP's question...yes. :gaah:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Everthin in moderation. We do most a our food prep durin the long winters when there ain't nothin ta do outside cept shovel snow.

When nice weather comes it be time ta garden, fish, work on the property an cut wood. Spend time tagether in the outdoors.

Ya need ta fit it in with a life, ya can't only think bout gloom an doom er it will consume ya. Dosen't mean when ya see somethin that might help later on ta pass up a opportunity, but we don't let it take all our time.

Remember, yer preppin fer some sort a disaster, whatever it be fer you or yer area, but ya are preppin ta live so don't loose track a why ya do it!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Just do what you know is right, anyway darlin. Ya cant save the world.. only yourself and your family. Never be afraid if ridicule. They are the brainless slackjawed ones that will - unfortunately- learn the lesson the hard way


----------

